# Using Pioneer MCACC mic with REW?



## tkc (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a naive question: can the MCACC mic that comes with a Pioneer receiver be plugged into a sound card's Line In to be used as input to REW? If so, is there a calibration file that exists for it?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, but it's unlikely that you would find a calibration file - which renders the first question moot. There's no good reason to use a mic like that, really. REW requires an SPL meter, which coincidentally (and conveniently) comes with a free mic. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> can the MCACC mic that comes with a Pioneer receiver be plugged into a sound card's Line In to be used as input to REW?


No. In addition to the fact that it likely doesn't produce a line level signal, its calibration will be built into the Pioneer.

brucek


----------

